# 2a/2c in ESB Medical provident fund.  What alternative.



## Map17 (12 Sep 2013)

Myself and my wife (in our early 50's) are in MPF extra benefits scheme €1,816 each after tax. Children (aged 16,14) ordinary scheme €644 each after tax. 

Is there an alternative scheme out there for similiar cost that will continue to give as good hospital and consultant cover but will give better cover for  GP visits emergency sports injury cover, physio etc. 

We have been told that we would be mad to leave MPF but it is not benefitting us on the day to day costs. 

Any advise much appreciated.


----------

